# Your Car History



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Just a bit bored, so I thought I would attempt to start a thread on our car histories.

I'll start with my format; change it if you feel the need.

Merry Christmas! [smiley=santa.gif]

Best Car owned: TT Mk1 225, obviously. (It's running well at present!) :wink:

Worse car owned:  Austin Mini 850, why did we accept such crap as being an automobile? :?

Oldest car owned: 1960 Triumph TR3a (ask your Dad!) Paid £70 for it when I was 14 (not last week!) although it was driven home, it didn't see the road again, for 15 years. Scared to drive it because of the amount of work I did on it. Glad to have sold it. 

Car I regretted selling: Triumph Spitfire 1500 Can't explain why, I almost loved that car! 

Dream car that I could buy, but wouldn't: Audi R8. I don't expect a car to make money; but I could buy another property for that much!; the depreciation would keep me awake at night!

Look forward to any replies.

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif] Keeping the faith!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, this is a tough one as I've owned more cars than I can remember but I'll try and pin it down.

Best Car owned: This is the tough one as some were better at one thing than others and vice versa so I'd have to plump for two here. The S-Class for it's sheer luxury and waftability and the Impreza for it's speed and handling capabilities depending on my mood at the time  . (I'd had a WRX before this which was a tad quicker but the wagon had the later TD04 turbo which was much punchier in the lower revs) Both very different animals but extremely good at what they were designed for, hence choosing them both.










Worst car owned: Hmm, again a tough one as I've had a few lemons here and there but it was probably the Lada Riva estate. (I know, I know, but it was cheap!). It was the newest car I'd owned at the time but was always letting me down. Always. A truly awful thing to drive and I got rid within a week of owning it. No pictures of that one thankfully as I don't like to be reminded :lol:

Oldest car owned: Late 50's Ford Escort estate (Lower level trim version of the Ford Squire) I bought this sometime in the 90's off a local guy who was one of the main marshals at York Dragway. I had all best intentions of getting it roadworthy and it had a good starting base - 1500GT pre-crossflow, 3 piece split rims etc but had to sell when I lost the storage space. A good friend bought it, panelled it into a van and left it to rot in a field. I wanted to buy it back a few years later as I had a plan of putting the body onto an Impreza floorpan but he'd scrapped it :?










Car I regretted selling: Probably the one above but there have been others. 205 1.9 GTi, an early LHD Honda CRX, MK1 Escort, MK3 Cortina - hindsight is a wonderful thing :wink:

Dream car that I could buy, but wouldn't: Hmm, I was going to say something like Nick Butler's C-Cab "Revenge" or something along those lines as I'm quite into hot rods but then I just saw you put "*could*" buy. That's me out of the equation then. Being out of work at the moment I'll have to drop down to 1/18 scale die-casts. The R8 is something I would love to look at but I think a GTR would just pip it at the post for me. R8 for the looks though!

I'm gonna throw another one into the mix. I was going to title it 'Most unusual' but that would probably have been two shorty Mini's that a friend helped me build - a van and a roadster - so I guess it would probably be better titled...

Most memorable: 1974 Bedford CF1 custom. My first 'legal' vehicle at the age of 19 and being a rolling boudoir holds by far the fondest memories for me 8)


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Most memorable: 1974 Bedford CF1 custom. My first 'legal' vehicle at the age of 19 and being a rolling boudoir holds by far the fondest memories for me 8)








[/quote]

My first legal was also a Bedford (but a Chevanne; derived from the Vauxhall Chevette of course); I could fill pages on the memories gained in that vehicle. Forgot about that one, thanks for the reminder; perhaps "First legal car" should be added!.

Specsman. 8)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SPECSMAN said:


> ...perhaps "First legal car" should be added!.
> 
> Specsman. 8)


Ha ha, yes maybe, although I think for most people their first car was probably legal  
I had a MK1 Escort before passing my test and got caught driving it (circa 1987). Big fine at the time and lots of points - deservingly.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Stiff said:


> SPECSMAN said:
> 
> 
> > ...perhaps "First legal car" should be added!.
> ...


I had eleven cars, including the TR3A, before my legal Chevanne.

I should explain that we have a car park at the Specsman Optical Empire, and I learned to drive in my grandfathers MOT failed mini. I was nine years old, and it was not really illegal, on private property.

Mini fans, stop reading now!

It was an original mk1 with the starter button on the floor, long gearstick, sliding windows, external hinges etc.

I remember that the doors dropped badly and I couldn't close them, so I hammered them off, literally, and carried on driving.

The reg was DAC 99; (or 99 DAC) worth a few bob now, I bet.

This was the first of a long line of Knackers; but I could always trump my mates that bragged about their latest plastic toy!

What did you have for Christmas?! ..............A CAR!

Happy days!

It never bothered me that the most ever paid was £15 for any of the cars, and I usually sold some of the bits of what remained to help pay for the next. There were about three Minis, and a mini van, A Vauxhall Viva HA, A Singer Vogue (ask your Granddad!) An Austin 1300,(that had a really bad misfire, it oiled the plug because of cylinder wear, so we took the spark plug out and drove it anyway!)

I'll shut up now, or I'll start going on about kids of today! (don't know they're born!)

Specsman 8)


----------



## Graham H (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi Specsman I'm with you starter button on the floor cord door handle what a motor car drop down boot 2 bales of hay on that 5 gallon water container in passenger floor mother in law 2dogs saddle and bridle in the back wife in passenger seat point it it would go anywhere , favorite car it runs a close 2nd to my TT  cheers Graham H


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Best Car owned: Mk4 Twin Turbo Supra, this car was an absolute rocket (far from standard too).

Worse car owned:  Fiat Grande Punto. It had a puny 1.3L turbo diesel engine and 75bhp I think. Slowest car in the world but it cost me £30 a year in tax and £50 every two months in Diesel! :lol:

Oldest car owned: Renault 5 Gordini Turbo, Y reg, so, 1982.

Car I regretted selling: Renault 5 GT Turbo (Raider). Paid £400 for it (in 2002 I think it was) as it had been sitting on a drive for a couple of years. Changed the brake disks and pads, put a new exhaust system on it and it sailed through its MOT. I sold it less than 2 months after buying it for £3000 . I regretted it straight away as it drove perfectly, was completely standard no modifications at all, and now they are worth 3 times that!

Dream car that I could buy, but wouldn't: I would never spend more that £15k on a car through choice, as the depreciation would just make me cry! :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Stiff, any pics of the shorty Minis? 

8)


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

SPECSMAN said:


> Stiff, any pics of the shorty Minis?
> 
> 8)


Unfortunately I don't have any of the roadster as we were too busy having fun in it but it was de-seamed, running Minilites and painted Seat Kiwi (That lime greeny yellow colour). It had two 4" bore exhausts which stemmed from a 'Y' pipe from the original peashooter tubing down the middle and used to set car alarms off down the street. Much fun. Also had to place the number plate on the grille as it kept snapping off doing endo's  
The van, I have a few build up pics from it's original state and colour through to near completion but it was another I had to sell due to the loss of storage space before getting it on the road. I'll have to scan them at some point but in the meantime I'd found this pic which I'm 99.99% sure is my old van. Whoever finished it did a pretty good job and is more or less how I'd envisaged it...


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Stiff, thanks for posting the Mini pic.

That would have been my regretted sale.

Specsman 8)


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

A reg Nova SR (1st car at 19yrs of age)

B reg Opel Corsa SR

E reg Fiat Uno Turbo I.E (loved this! Comically quick and started my love of turbocharged cars)

E reg Fiesta XR2 (so slow compared to the Uno)

H reg Phase1 Renault 19 16v (nice cars actually)

D reg VW Scirocco GTS (ltd edition model)

A reg Astra GTE

B reg S1 Escort RS Turbo (still own)

J reg Mk2 VW 1.8 Golf Driver (small bumpers)

L reg Toyota Celica GT4 WRC

G reg VW Corrado 1.8 16v

G reg Mk2 VW Golf GTI 8v (factory fitted BBS bodykit and wheels)

P reg Mk3 VW Golf GTI Anniversary 16v (one of only 150 made)

N reg Rover Coupe Turbo (proper quick these)

X reg Audi TT (current car)

R reg Toyota Starlet 
(Brilliant cheap 2nd car runabout these)


----------



## Rodddimus (Dec 26, 2016)

Best Car Owned
The TTS i have now puts all the cars ive owned to shame but a quite mention for the 2.5 z4 i had which was a great all round sports car

Worst Car Owned
1.6 Renault Megane Spor (the t fell off) i sold it the day after i got blasted off at the lights by a kia sedona!

Oldest Car
im currently doing up a classic mini although i did own a classic mg midget too which was a year older.

Special Mentions
i had a 730d which was gorgeous to cruise in
320d (still have off road) i cant bear to sell it - its been chipped by previous owner and is bibically fast so brutal that im afraid to drive it again after the TTS incase it makes it feel slow!
MGZS 2.5 V6 - without a doubt the best handling front wheel drive car ive ever driven
3.2 V6 Crossfire - sounded and looked great with the top down, downside was it had the cornering prowess of a drunk fat man on ice


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Here's my list, might have forgotten a few
1972 Renault R10
1967 1300 Beetle
VW 412LS ( can't remember year )
1972 Beetle 1300
1984 Mexican Beetle 1200
1988 Saab 900i
1992 Saab 9000SE
1984 Porsche 924
1983 Golf Gti Cabriolet
1998 Saab 900i
1988 Golf GTi
1984 Scirocco 1.6 carb
1984 Scirocco 1.8 GTX
1983 Golf Gti
1996 Golf Gti
1988 1.8 16v Corrado ( owned it twice ) my favourite car till I bought my TT
Honda CRX ( only Japanese car I ever owned and the last - totally unreliable )
1988 Nugget yellow Corrado 1.8 16v with black leather
1968 Karmann Ghia coupe 1500 ( wish I'd never sold it )
2001 Beetle 1600
2003 Audi TT roadster 150bhp
This doesn't include newer daily runners such as Renault Meganes, Renault Clio and Citroen C1, C2 and C3 etc etc


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ahhh. Karmann Ghia coupe - what a classic.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Wish I'd never sold it. Towel railbumpers, highback seats and the smaller rear lenses before the bigger units came in. Had to choose between a Porsche 914 in bits or the Ghia. Went for the Ghia as it was roadworthy. Would be worth a bit of money now :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

In my profile, I list one of my interests as "other peoples classic cars". 
No need to explain this to anyone that owns or has owned one; to quote J Clarkson, "New cars are better, the end".
(I can see the irony of my statement, now owning a 17 year old 225!, but of course it never goes wrong :lol: :wink: )

Regards,

Specsman [smiley=toff.gif]


----------



## david924s (Feb 3, 2016)

Best Car owned: Probably have to pick two cars here Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9 bought new in 1989 3rd of my 205s and Porsche 944S2 1991 bought mid 2000s and kept for 10 years

Worst car owned: Citroen Xantia 1.8LX, great family car but soulless

Oldest car owned: Second car owned 1977 1275GT Mini (lots of engine mods) bought when 2 years old in 1979

Car I regretted selling: Porsche 944S2 1991.

Dream car that I could buy: If money no object it would be a Dino 246GT or Porsche 904/6


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

First ever car- pug 206cc 2.0

Best Car owned- mk1 TT- still have her 8 years down the line and when I use her still get a smile in my face! Stared as a daily drive now she's a toy.

Worse car owned- ford Ka- used whilst at university to stop and carpark dents to TT!

Oldest car i owned- 1966 ford anglia ( technically I owned it for a few months before I gave it to my husband for a birthday pressie...now it's his)

Car I regretted selling- volvo 850 track car, XC90 and S60

Dream car - Eleanor!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

KentKimmie said:


> First ever car- pug 206cc 2.0
> 
> Best Car owned- mk1 TT- still have her 8 years down the line and when I use her still get a smile in my face! Stared as a daily drive now she's a toy.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum; how did you manage for eight years without us!


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

SPECSMAN said:


> KentKimmie said:
> 
> 
> > First ever car- pug 206cc 2.0
> ...


Hi and thanks I used to be on here, I was the Kent rep! But I left as work commitments got on top of things for a while  thought I'd come back and see what's happening

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Correction - welcome back!


----------



## KentKimmie (Jan 13, 2017)

SPECSMAN said:


> Correction - welcome back!


Hehe thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Radfax (Nov 8, 2016)

Best car - probably my V6 Mk1 owned it for 2.5 years now.

Oldest car - 1967 Morris Cooper. Still own it now in white and red.

Favourite car - A combination of my Mini, TT and my 1982 Porsche 944.

Regret selling - As crazy as it will probably sound, I had a ford ranger a few years ago, was super mint and I wish I still had it.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Radfax said:


> Best car - probably my V6 Mk1 owned it for 2.5 years now.
> 
> Oldest car - 1967 Morris Cooper. Still own it now in white and red.
> 
> ...


Love to see a pic of the mini Radfax


----------



## wez-li (Nov 2, 2016)

First Car: E reg Ford Escort 1.3l

Best Car owned: Mitsubishi Evo 8 FQ300, running around 370 when I sold it.

Worst car owned: A tie between a Renault Clio 1.4 and a mk1 Freelander - what was i thinking?

Oldest car owned: The Escort, would be almost 30 years old if I still had it, been scrapped long ago...

Car I regretted selling: Subaru Impreza RB5, only 444 built and not many left on the road. 

Dream car: A mamba black Audi R8 V10 Plus, I drive every day whatever the weather, so my dream car couldn't be a garage queen


----------

